# Mean Pigeon wont lay off Dove cage mate



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

A few moths ago I took in a pigeon that was most likely released at a wedding or something (thats what I was told b/c of her color). She/he had been attacked so I nursed her/him back to health. I was told not to re-release her/him as she/he is not suited to the wild, not to mention the fact that blood feathers on her/his wing have not yet grown back. 

After waiting for the healing process to be almost complete I got the pigeon a ringneck dove friend. Unfortunately I did not acclimate them like I should have. I didn't read about it until after I brought the dove home. Now the pigeon is pecking the dove a lot. I have a medium large cage that is big enough for them (though my eyes are constantly on the lookout for a nice big aviary) but the pigeon is territorial. I don't have anywhere else for the dove to go to acclimate them to eachother. It's either the pigeon calms down or the dove has to go. 

Will the pigeon eventually calm down? I made them two separate perches and used some cardboard so they could sit and not be able to see eachother. It's only been 24 hours so I wonder if it will be better in a few days? What do you guys think?

And BTW, nice to meet anyone and everyone 

Here is the mean pigeon, "Sky"

Oh and another question, in regard to guessing sex based on how much they coo.....the pigeon coos a couple times a day, maybe up to 3 or 4, not much more then that. Does that mean it is male or do females coo every once in a while normally as well?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Welcome!*

Hi - welcome to Pigeon Talk! So nice of you to offer a home to this lovely pigeon. Unfortunately, a dove is probably not the best companion for such a solid and assertive pigeon.

It is unlikely that the pigeon will stop attacking the little dove. The difference in size and assertiveness it too great - you will need to set up separate housing for each of these birds.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site, you are only two hours from me.  Unfortunately, the dove and pigeon probably should not be kept together, especially with the pigeon showing aggression. That pigeon beak can be deadly; I have had doves scalped by pigeons.  I have very few pigeons that I can trust around my doves, and therefore keep them separate. I also have a dove/pigeon couple, but the pigeon is a female and they were raised together. Maybe you can get a cage that stacks on top of the one you have, or make a more permanent divider in the cage they have. If you're short on room and would really rather have a pair that get along, you can also look on here in our adoptions section and see if someone wants to adopt one of them, if that's a way you would like to go. Then you could get a pigeon or dove to match the one left.  Good luck and please feel free to share any thoughts or questions you may have.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Kimberly,

I pretty much agree with Terry and MaryJane, but I wanted to welcome you to the forum, and tell you that your pigeon is beautiful.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you so much guys. Well I found some screen and divided the cage in half. I am going to leave it this way a couple weeks....if after that period they still don't get along, I will rehome the dove. B4 I did that and after I posted they were sleeping on the same perch 4 inches from each other. Maybe a sign of whats to come? I would love it if they get along eventually....we will just have to see 

Again thank you so much and thanks for the welcomes!

Last thing, what exactly is this pigeon called? Any special name/variety?


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

And in case this helps anyone identify the breed, when he is mad he coos kind of like the woody woodpecker chords/notes

Like this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nObD2I9chY&feature=related


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Kimberly_CA said:


> And in case this helps anyone identify the breed, when he is mad he coos kind of like the woody woodpecker chords/notes
> 
> Like this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nObD2I9chY&feature=related




Dunno...

But I had a Dove here a long time ago that did the 'Woody Woodpecker' thing too...!

It was an all White Dove, but not an 'albino'...and was fairly large far as Doves go...more or less like a slender Pigeon all in all.



He would do it when about to 'attack' a little white Terryloth 'Bunny' which he would attack any time someone held it up, or set it down...


Lol...


Anyway, best to NEVER put any Adult Pigeon in the same cage with any 'Dove'...the chances of the Dove getting hurt or even killed it simply too great to gamble about.


Always keep them in seperate Cages...


If free flying where there is enough room, there is no problem, so long as the Dove is an able flier...


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kimberly, 

I will also recommend that you keep your dove and pigeon separate, for safety precautions for the dove. 





Kimberly_CA said:


> And in case this helps anyone identify the breed, *when he is mad he coos kind of like the woody woodpecker chords/notes
> 
> Like this - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nObD2I9chY&feature=related


Your pigeon "appears" to be a white homer, or a colour variation of one. Also, you mentioned that you think he/she was used in wedding releases. Homing pigeons are often used for this purpose. Sometimes, stupid people release white doves THINKING that they will go home and don't. However, this is not a dove.

As for the sounds, are you sure you're not confusing the doves' vocalizations with the pigeons? That laughing sound you describe, is characteristic of a ring necked dove. Pigeons don't generally make such sounds...at least not any indigenous pigeons that I can think of in North America.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh it's definitely the pigeon.....b/c he was doing it b4 I got the dove when my dog got too close to the cage (don't worry she wont do anything). And for size comparison, the dove is half the size of the pigeon. 

I heard that all the "doves" released at weddings were just white homing pigeons (aka rock doves or rock pigeons) that were called doves for the meaning....isn't that right? I read that a couple diff places.

See these guys are too big to be real doves...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons make a coo-coo-roo-coo sound which woody woodpecker could be likened to. Probably a male - though one of our 'males' who cooed a lot suddenly laid eggs 

Yes, those are white pigeons. Just as pigeonpal says.

John


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Kimberly and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!
The pigeon you've nursed back to health is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the photo.

I also have both ringneck doves and pigeons. I keep them separate, for the safety of the doves. Pigeons - especially the males - are more aggressive than ringnecks and with the size difference they can do some real damage to the doves if they get moody enough. Especially in a small enclosure, the dove would always be at risk. Better off to keep the two species separate.

Another pigeon - preferably of the opposite sex to the one you have - would make a better companion for your white rescued pigeon. You've certainly come to the right place to find one if you decide to do that! There are always beautiful pigeons here in need of good adoptive homes.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok everybody....look what I found for free. I will be honest, I have the birds together. I think the pigeon was pissed b/c his space was being entered. But now there is a ton of space and I have been watching them all day (I was off today and the cage is next to the TV  ) and the pigeon hasn't pecked the dove once, not even once. I think it's also good because its neutral territory. The pigeon has completely lost interest in being mean to the dove. Of course I will continue to monitor them, I will not allow the dove to be injured. They are so happy right now, hopping from perch to perch. I was so fortunate to get this cage. I drove past it and it had a free sign on it, there were other people milling about looking at it. Then they left, their car was too small for it. I grabbed it as soon as they were gone. I have always wanted one like this. It's taller than me and is virtually spotless. I just can't believe it was free. What do you guys think? Also, it's a lot deeper than it looks in this pic.

Don't worry, I wont let anything happen to the Dove. So far though, so good. I am off the next two days and whenever I am not home I will be putting the dove in the smaller cage next to the big one until I feel totally comfortable. You could fit three of their old cages in this one, or more. The pic doesn't do justice to how large this thing is.

Question, is it true pigeons like flat perches? And, if so, how could I make one or where could I buy one? I have heard bricks are nice and they will also dull their nails but I want something off the ground...

You guys were saying it might be ok with enough space...is this remotely big enough?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kimberly, 



Bad idea...even if it seems okay for now, the chances are too risky that the Pigeon will attack or harm the Dove sooner or later, and the Dove will have too little room to really get away.


A regular size 'room' of a house is likely fine...a 'cage', no...


Best wishes...


Phil
l v


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kimberley,

What you have to be aware of is that although there may be peace at the moment that could shatter...unless the pigeon and the dove become mates.

The size of the cage is significant. We have a collared dove in a very large aviary with something like 100 pigeons. At first the pigeons tried to peck him, but he was too agile for them. Later he became quite belligerant towards them, wing slapping and ducking when they tried to retaliate, so now they ignore him. But I am always concious that if he gets ill at all they will attack him.

We put four more collared doves in the aviary with the pigeons and three were fine also, but one had deformed feet so she was not as agile as the others and I found her pecked raw (sje healed very quickly and is in a smaller aviary with another collared dove and a wood pigeon).

Pigeons can be very aggressive to any vulnerable bird, even one of their own. Our wood pigeon (who tends to fall on his back, unable to right himself) was sharing a small aviary with a slightly disabled feral squeaker and two disabled collared doves. I had checked the aviary and all was well, when I returned 10 minutes later the wood pigeon was on his back lying in a pool of blood...the feral had pecked his head pretty badly.

Strangely, that little feral squeaker had adopted one of the doves as his best friend, and she would sleep under his breast at night, but he would attack the other collared dove if she so much as landed on the ground.

Cynthia


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

The new cage is awesome, you were so lucky to find it for FREE!!!

Can you keep the pigeon in the larger cage and the dove in the smaller one? Put the cages next to each other and occasionally let both birds have free flight time together in a safe room in the house?

That way they can see each other and have some supervised playtime together, but the pigeon will not be able to hurt the dove. 

As others have stated, things may seem peaceful right now. But in a matter of seconds the poor dove could end up scalped or worse if the pigeon gets moody. Even in such a large cage, there's not enough room for the dove to escape.

Re: flat perches
Yes, it is true that pigeons prefer flat perches. Doves like round ones though.
When I had my pigeons caged, I cut an old yardstick the same length as the round wooden perch my cage came with. I nailed the yardstick on top of the round perch with small finishing nails. Worked like a charm, and didn't cost me a penny.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> ...When I had my pigeons caged, I cut an old yardstick the same length as the round wooden perch my cage came with. I nailed the yardstick on top of the round perch with small finishing nails. Worked like a charm, and didn't cost me a penny.


Great idea!! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I put the cages next to eachother and the dove seems to be courting the pijgy....I wrote a bit in my "Hip sexing, did I do it right" thread. 

Hey yeah thanks for the yard stick idea and thank everyone for all your help!!!


----------

